# اقتراح للمنتدي الجميل



## Coptic Man (5 أكتوبر 2005)

*اقتراح للمنتدي الجميل*

انا بقترح منتدي خاص بالتكنولوجيا والبرامج 

ومنتدي ترفيهي علشان ينشط المنتدي شوية​


----------



## My Rock (6 أكتوبر 2005)

كلامك فيه نوع من الحكمة... خليني افرغ حالي شوي حتى احدث الموقع....


----------

